
Show HN: Like Hacker News, but for videos - netgusto
https://hackervid.io
======
netgusto
Meant as a way for the hackers to enjoy a peer-curated and daily updated list
of videos; like Hacker News, but for videos !

The source code is here on GitHub :
[https://github.com/netgusto/hackervid.io](https://github.com/netgusto/hackervid.io)

~~~
krapp
Heh... apparently it's for everything, you haven't quite solved the problem of
having it be "for videos" yet, unless you're just planning to delete non-video
submissions.

If you want to limit it to just video submissions, you might want to have a
whitelist of sites users can select from in the submit form, and then do some
scraping/API work to find actual video links in the URLs. Having embeds in the
threads would be nice, too.

Also, to me personally, your favicon and banner color look a bit too much like
Youtube's.

------
gus_massa
I suggest canonizing the youtu.be links to youtube.com.

(I'm not sure about stripping the minute and seconds in the URL.)

